# need help with legs...maybe shoot them with HGH



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

hello all

my legs are way behind, i have a bigger upper than lower body, i can NOT squat because of a left knee issue.

this is my training routine , been on it for 8 weeks: leg press, hamstring machine (lying leg curl), leg extension, abductor machine, i train them once a week

i tried low volume, high reps, high volume low reps....still lagging behind..and forget my calfs, don't get me started on em

any advise appreciated..am 29, 1.85cm..78 kg, 15% BF, been training for 3 yrs..last cycle was 15 months ago


----------



## Russs (Nov 14, 2011)

stick to a routine, push yourself and see the improvements..


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

anab0lic said:


> how deep do you go on the leg press, you should be knees to armpits and what is your rep speed?


not that low..speed is fairly fast


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Train them twice a week perhaps? Some people need to really jammer legs to make them grow. No squats

Isn't the end of the world.

Single leg pressing for quads and Romanian or sldl for hams are good too.


----------



## golden (Dec 10, 2011)

squats are king what it comes to legs. have you tried knee wraps


----------



## usc277 (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for all the replies. i will go further down and slower on the leg press..as for the injury i was squatting 2 yrs ago and halfway through the exercise i felt pain in my left knee...since then i couldn't squat again and never bothered to see a doctor..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

on the leg press go as far down until your thighs touch your stomach any further and you raise your back of the pad which will damage your back, either lift heavy for 8-12 reps or lift slightly lighter for higher volume but with higher intensity.......

my legs are considered good and i have just started doing box squats after 15 yrs without doing any squats........so Squats are not needed to build good legs intensity is needed.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Legs grow like weeds when you stimulate them properly - most people don't train them hard enough though as it is to be honest hellish to reach true fatigue levels with your thighs due to their size, blood and oxygen demand.


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

My gym just has the calf raise machine on the floor above the squat rack. That is just plain evil.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I like single-leg leg presses.

I tried them on recommendation from Uriel in his 'wheels' thread and theyre great.

I think of it like, if you're using both legs, it feels like the outside of each leg is being worked (the outside edges of both your legs), but if you use one leg it feels like the outside edges of that are being worked -ie. the inner and outer thigh muscles.

I also feel like I can get better range with one leg.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

i did this workout last tuesday and im still tight in the quads/hams and calves.

squats 5x5 same weight

front squats 4 x 10,8,8,6

lunges 3 x 10

sldl 3 x 10

Calves 6 x 10,10,10,10,8,8

ive never pushed myself tht hard.

quads are good size. its my hams and calves tht are my weak spots!


----------

